# Nissan Exalta Sentra SLA (B14)



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Here's some pics of car of a friend of mine. It's a Nissan Exalta Sentra SLA (I have an STA which comes with a sunroof) His car looks good with that bodykit :thumbup: but im still goin sleeper.





























Sorry for the low clarity pics.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Here's his site:
http://members.cardomain.com/exalta2000


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

nice but i like ur sentra better


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

very nice guys


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wow beautiful.. now i want to steal that lip !


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I want those side skirts


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Looks really nice, I like it.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> wow beautiful.. now i want to steal that lip !


Yea the front lip and the one on the rear window :thumbup: 






JayL1967 said:


> I want those side skirts


me2..how much do thosesentra's go for there?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

> Yea the front lip and the one on the rear window


the one on the rear window is an EGR rear window visor



> me2..how much do thosesentra's go for there?


a used 2000 model Sentra STA will set you back Php 350,000 to 400,000
that's $7,000 in your currency


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

exalta find out how much he can get that front lip for.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

Would that front lip fit a b14? If so how much and where can i get it at?! :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

T200Sx said:


> Would that front lip fit a b14? If so how much and where can i get it at?! :thumbup:


Many people have asked :thumbup:


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

So then how come theres no answers?! lol


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

T200Sx said:


> Would that front lip fit a b14? If so how much and where can i get it at?! :thumbup:


You can get it for Php 3,500 here


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

exalta how much would that be in us currency and also can u get me one ?!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> exalta how much would that be in us currency and also can u get me one ?!


$1 = Php55

Php3,500 / $55 = $63.63


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice car, but not a big fan of those wheels


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

That front lip is tasteful, I like it. The wheels on the other hand....


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

exalta seems very protective of those parts over there

i too have asked...with not much of any response


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> exalta seems very protective of those parts over there
> 
> i too have asked...with not much of any response


Huh?of course not.I can get them for you :thumbup: but I dont know how to send it though. :fluffy:


----------



## bdot (Jan 7, 2005)

wow....i would love to have those side skirts.... :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Exalta said:


> Huh?of course not.I can get them for you :thumbup: but I dont know how to send it though. :fluffy:


no UPS? FedEx? DHL?

i thought they were pretty much worldwide


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> no UPS? FedEx? DHL?
> 
> i thought they were pretty much worldwide


They're here but those things are big and might get damaged.Also, i wanna make sure it fits your ride coz you might get pissed coz it wont fit without adjustment


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

take measurements and besides we can always do a lil cutting and fiberglassing


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> exalta seems very protective of those parts over there
> 
> i too have asked...with not much of any response


nevermind
Exalta is the man


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

are there any sites for that rear window visor? i have allways loved the look of those!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> are there any sites for that rear window visor? i have allways loved the look of those!


The site of EGR, the makers of those rear visors
http://www.egrauto.com/eng/html/default.html


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^ your awsome.........
that would fit the b14 correct? because i am very interested in buying this but i dont want to email them until i know it will fit.
it looks to be semi clear too. but they say you can paint it, so you could paint it either full black by ratle can, or have it color matched!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> it looks to be semi clear too.


The ones for the B14 fit as it should (Everything my friends got from them fit snugly, including visors for Corollas and Lancers )and they supply 3M two-sided tape for attaching it.

Yup they are dark smoke so a little light can pass through to avoid that "tunnel" look


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hey about how much did he get it for? you have a ball park estimate? would you say $80? im thinking about getting that visor, then getting this in black and getting a vynal shop to make me a sticker that says *N*orth *E*ast *N*issan *T*unners  to put over top of it.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> hey about how much did he get it for? you have a ball park estimate? would you say $80? im thinking about getting that visor, then getting this in black and getting a vynal shop to make me a sticker that says *N*orth *E*ast *N*issan *T*unners  to put over top of it.



$80 for a rear visor?no way man. It just cost him like $60


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

hmmm
i like that


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

:waving: im buying it as soon as i find out where! :waving:
i figured more than $80 because those "vent visors" the ones that sit really close to your windows are about $75 for all 4 windows...............im getting about 1k for tax returnes and i may get the rear visor, 4 window visors, and the front window thing.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i wouldnt go that far
just the rear color matched would look nice IMO


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> i wouldnt go that far
> just the rear color matched would look nice IMO


yea lol thats true............i dont need those window visors. but i do want the front thing for my and nicks site


----------

